
15 Resources To Get You Started With jQuery From Scratch - nickb
http://nettuts.com/javascript-ajax/15-resources-to-get-you-started-with-jquery-from-scratch/
======
bprater
If you're a hacker and haven't tried jQuery, you are truly missing out. It is
one of the most fun technologies I ran into last year.

~~~
dangoldin
Any comments as to why it's better than Prototype? I've been dabbling into
that for some simple tasks.

~~~
cglee
See the "Why would I use this library over other others?" section. But
chaining is the best reason. The jquery ecosystem is also growing very
quickly. You can always give jquery a try alongside Prototype...just set the
noConflict to some other identifier since by default jquery also uses $.

------
babul
A 12 year old explains jQuery at Google:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mwKq7_JlS8>

------
riklomas
Here's another good resource that's not in the article (but is in the
comments): <http://www.learningjquery.com/>

